# Mold/fungus issue



## casbsp (Aug 16, 2018)

I've been having issues with this strange mold/fungus popping up in almost everything I build. left on its own it completely takes over a small terrarium covering plants and hardscape alike. The strange thing is that it doesnt seem to be harming the plants, nothing has died and things have continued to grow even with this stuff all over it. Does anyone have any idea what it might be or where it might come from? I'm suspicious that something in my substrate mix might be carrying it as I've had it pop up in different setups where the only common element has been the substrate (plants held in separate containers.) Perhaps from the sphagnum moss in the mix? Any thoughts would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

For some reason the pics aren't showing for me. Based on what you say there are a couple of things that you can try to help alleviate the problem. First is make sure that you are not keeping things too wet. The next is to improve air circulation a bit. More ventilation may very well be your solution and kill two birds with one stone so to speak. More ventilation will help to dry your tank faster and improve air circulation both of which should help to alleviate the mold. Good luck.


----------



## casbsp (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks! I have been trying to keep the small vivariums I have going well ventilated, but this issue is mostly in sealed small terrariums. The mold/fungus isnt your typical stuff either. I've even had these soft yellow mushrooms grow in 1 setup, though I'm not totally sure theyre related. I'll try posting another picture from photobucket instead of my google photos.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

That's a slime mold. Not really a mold, nor a fungus. It is a type of unicellular organism that can form a colonial "body" under certain circumstances. It appears you have those circumstances.
The tiny yellow mushroom like structures are sporocarps. It (they) does (do) reproduce by sporulation. Look up some timelapse videos of slime molds on YouTube if you want to get your mind blown.
They are harmless, as you have noted.
I often see them in new terrariums and greet it as a welcome sight. But I'm a fun-Gi person, so you can discount my judgement on that.
It should pass as soon as the nutrients the colony is feeding on decreases. It's always around. Everywhere. It means your vivarium is more than a glass box- it's a little ecosystem. I call them Pico-systems.
Edit: Your clean up crew of springtails and isopods might not find them as choice a meal as real molds and fungus, so that might be why they persist a while longer.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

The above mentioned air circulation, letting things dry a bit, and adding microfauna to the tank will fix it. Springtails and isopods will eat mold, just give things time to balance. 

Most new pieces of wood and organics go through a moldy phase that will go away on it's own as long as everything isn't always saturated and a population of microfauna builds up.


----------



## casbsp (Aug 16, 2018)

Interesting! Heres one of the mushrooms that grew in one of the enclosures. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

I think too much moisture/too little ventilation is your problem but I disagree that the infestation is from slime mold. Slime mold does not produce persistent fibrous veins - that stage is always ephemeral and is gelatinous in consistency. I think you have a bloom of a fungus - likely a Basidiomycetes (mushroom). As your latest picture suggests, the fibrous network is starting to produce fruiting bodies. The fungus will likely exhaust its food supply soon enough and you may not see it again for a while. 

Even so, more air and less moisture will make for a better viv environment for your non-fungal inhabitants - so I suggest you do both.


----------



## casbsp (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks for the info, all the pictures I posted are from small terrariums with just a few plants so no frogs or other animals to worry about.


----------

